# crab apple wood VS. apple wood



## dacfan (Feb 5, 2009)

I was wondering if there is any difference between the two? Does crab apple make a tart tasting smoke?


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 5, 2009)

I have never used crab apple but have been told its very much the same flavor but don't know for sure


----------



## sixpack (Feb 5, 2009)

I have two huge crabapple trees in my yard. When I trim them I keep the wood for smoking does not seem to be any difference in smell or flavor of the smoke.


----------



## dacfan (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks for the answer SixPack, I'm glad to hear it because I have a feeling it will be allot easier for me to get my hands on some crabapple wood.


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 6, 2009)

I got both a crab apple an a regular apple, never noticed any difference from one ta the other in reguards ta smokin with it.


----------

